# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  можно попробовать с Мобильными приложениями.. у кого есть идеи.

## Ull9

имею большой опыт программирования для embedded систем.
И маленькой - для мобильных устройств.
Для пробы создал небольшую аппликацию для андроида, положил ее в Google Play.
работает - кушать не просит. Время от времени выкатываю обновления.
Сейчас портирую на iOS.

Крупный проект, типа социальную сеть на потяну, может прототип сделаю, не более. 
А так, под крупный проект, нужна команда.

если о технологиях.
 Flutter, Kotlin, Java, ObjectiveC.
 front-end
 back-end.
 cross-platform.
 Bloc, RxDart, patterns... and so on.

Думаю могу написать любой интерфейс с/без анимацией (вопрос времени), но не игры. В сторону игр вообще не смотрел.
Серверную часть можно вынести на Амазон (AWS), Гугл(Firebase), Майкрософт(Azure). Не проблема.
Предпочтительней конечно Google Firebase. С Амазоном пока взаимопонимание тяжелое.
Можно замутить встроенную базу данных.

Денег не надо, деньги и время есть. Первого больше второго - меньше.

Нужны идеи.

----------


## gof

Обсуждаемо, нужны именно разработчики или Non-technical люди тоже?

----------


## Ull9

дизайнер, это nontechnical?  контент-менеджер, если много текста?
если проект небольшой - зачем разработчик? я сам разработчик.

деньги не обсуждаем, а если и обсуждаем - деньги не цель. может побочный продукт.
нужен дизайн, нужна идея. нужен эскиз. нужен драйв.

я делаю прототип, а вот если идея работает. добавлю функционал.
можно и серверную часть и что захотим. iOS, Android. решим по ходу дела.
все есть. а если нет - знаю где искать.

----------


## gof

nontechnical это сейлз, аккаунт или маркетолог.
Т.е. по сути сейчас нужен дизайнер.
Я то сам могу прототип набросать. Идея есть. Но и к идее вопрос есть, сколько денег готовы влиться в маркетинг приложения?

Готов перейти к конкретике в личке.

----------


## Ull9

маркетинг - это для того, что что-то стоит.
я, против, того, чтоб на мой труд *сразу* вешать ценник.
Маркетолог мне не нужен.

прикрутить ценник - дело нехитрое.

вот человек, который, раскрутит аппликацию до уровня 100 тыс кликов в день и более.
на iOS + Android. Лучше iOS... это потом. Вот только тогда будет первая 1000 долл/мес.
это нужно. не сейчас - потом. 

Сейчас - дизайн, лучше не на коленке, 
а с использованием профессиональных инструментов. 
Scetch, InVision, AdobeXD, Marvel - если есть дизайнер, кто знает хоть одно из этого.
Работаем. Нет - извини.
Я кладу на стол - топ технологии.  Читай мой пост выше.
Наверное, я могу ожидать от команды тоже топа, Не?

Дизайн, 
прототип, 
зондирование рынка, 
наращивание функционала, 
раскрутка, 
100+ тыс кликов,
монетизация. (последнее!!)

Дизайн - я не потяну, 
прототип - сделаю.
функционал - если не сложно. Скажем 10-15 тыс строк, я могу. Если больше - нужна команда.
или мне бросать основную работу.
раскрутка - не мое.
Монетизация - знаю как, но никогда не делал.

Удасться создать нечто работаюшее, пусть бесплатное, но с ежедневным кол пользователей 100 тыс.
Цель достигнута.
Двинем на амер рынок. на европ рынок, переведем продукт на др языки.


а можно все забыть, что сказал.
давай я тебе сделаю крестики-нолики. На Андроиде.
(если еще кто то не сделал, не уверен)

----------


## Ull9

ради прикола, нашел крестики-нолики.
у него 500+ тыс скачиваний.
Разработчик Kolodnyi, 

он монетизировал это дело двумя путями.
1 платной версией 
2 кликабельной рекламой.

----------


## gof

Та ради бога, хоть тетрис на андроиде. 
Вопрос дизайнера так и остался. 

Идею с удовольствием написал бы здесь, но не хочу холивара )

----------


## Ull9

идея постучалась в личку вместе с дизайнером.
Все, спасибо. Начнем потихоньку.

----------

